# Its official!!!



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

My babies are here! They seem to have settled in well over their first night  feel free to help me identify the breeds, the seller couldn't remember the names... Striped one is barred rock I think, the 4 whites are white/light Sussex, not sure on the purpley grey one or the redhead  xxx


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Definitely a barred rock and maybe a new hampshire red.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

The purple/grey one is a blue silkie, isn't she? Does she have black feet and 5 toes?


Ok, I looked again and she her black beak, she is a blue silkie. Beautiful gal!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice breeds Emma! I was thinking Silkie too. She is very pretty!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

gotta love the light sussex, great birds.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Con brats on the new darlings!


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone  Silkie hadn't even crossed my mind, I've not counted her toes, I will tomorrow. I know about light Sussex breed, and I know the Silkie will be broody, I know a bit about barred rocks, but what characteristics should I expect from a new Hampshire red? She seems to be the boss at the minute! 

Oh I'm so chuffed! 

X


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

You know, there are some really beautiful birds you all own! But I am so partial to the great big birds! I have a white Jersey Giant Rooster. I guess he's still a cockerel cause he is just 6 months old. But he stands 22" tall! He is taller than my Pygmy goat! He's got some weight to him too. I haven't weighed him lately. But his feet when I put my hand to his feet and spread his foot out it is as big as mine. I have a big hand for a woman. I have to by men's large gloves because they don't make women's gloves large enough to fit me. I'm not a big woman either, just big hands! I'm only 5' 4' at 150 but have big bones. Anyway, this boy is a big guy! But I love the heck out of him. If he were mean, he could really do some major damage but he is so sweet. We cuddle everyday!


----------



## sallycat19 (Oct 16, 2012)

Such lovely photos of ur chickens )


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Is that your jersey giant in your profile pic?
We had a black jersey giant we named 
Mike Tyson but he got eaten by a fox at less then 6 months. He was protecting his girls. Great rooster!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes my profile pic is my giant. He's a white jersey giant. He us a very awesome bird. I never knew I could love a rooster as much as I love him. Last night I was holding him and he started talking to me. It was so cute. Just a soft little cluck cluck like he dies when he's with his girls. I wish I got it on camera. It's was cool. He's so calm when I hold him. But then again. I hold him every day. Have since he was a peep. I'm gonna have to get some more pics if him.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Congrats on your new family! I just have 14 RIR's...wish I had known you could mix the breeds when I bought them?! I wouldn't dare add to them now...wouldn't want to take the chance of any sickness. My RIR"s are really big and not fat but fluffy...I think healthy is the word?? LOL Just love seeing your pics! Jen


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

It's not taken them long to get used to me, they were eating out of my hand before they went to bed this evening 

Not a Silkie by the way, only 4 toes :/ anymore thoughts? 

X


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

EmmaJB said:


> My babies are here! They seem to have settled in well over their first night  feel free to help me identify the breeds, the seller couldn't remember the names... Striped one is barred rock I think, the 4 whites are white/light Sussex, not sure on the purpley grey one or the redhead  xxx


The redhead is a Rhode Island Red and a nice looking hen too!


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

EmmaJB said:


> Not a Silkie by the way, only 4 toes :/ anymore thoughts? X


Too much feathering to be a Silkie. Maybe a silkie/ameraucana cross? Is she laying yet? Also, she looks pretty big next to the Sussex, so not a bantam.

Can someone explain me how to tell Sussex/Light Brahma/Delawares apart?

- E


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

None of mine are bantams  of my juniors she is the smallest bird, the sussexes are about 4 weeks younger than my bigger girls. None laying yet, the older girls are a few weeks off. 

I think she definitely has Silkie in her, I think it didn't cross my mind until mentioned as she's not fluffy enough. I'll give an egg update in a few weeks, if I get some EE's I'll be really happy! 

Can't help with telling your breeds apart, I've got an app that might though - let me see if I can copy/paste (if there's any info). 

X


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

According to pickin chicken, sussexes have single combs, brahmas have pea combs and Delawares have single combs too. Should help you picking your brahmas out anyway!

Delawares lay lots of large brown eggs and sussexes medium brown, and less of them. The app isn't telling me much more...

X


----------

